# Proud Momma Dove



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Our newest addition to the zoo. Welcome little D7 (Dove7) to the family. Born Sunday Morning. 

NAB 

Look at how proud Momma is - it's her first after two failed attempts.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I love that picture. The mama doesn't even seem to be concerned that you're checking out her baby. Hope everything goes well with him - he looks great!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww, that's just GREAT, Nab!!

Did she only lay one egg or did something happen to the other one?

The baby looks just fine with proud mama!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi

   

P.S. I love your nesting material, but for the life of me, cannot remember what it's called! Where do you buy it?


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

What a precious baby. Your right she does look like a proud momma, happy to show off her baby.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

For sure... that face says it all...''see...I did it right this time!''


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cute little bundle of joy....and mom definitely doesn't mind you taking a picture of her little "pride and joy"!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww.... who wouldn't be proud with a baby that's looking THAT cute!! Congratulations to momma, baby, and grandparent


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

P.S. I love your nesting material, but for the life of me, cannot remember what it's called! Where do you buy it

It's called Eco-Nest and they have it at Petco for $6.99 a big bag. I like it because it's easier to vacumm up than the other stuff, doesn't clog the vacumm cleaner as often.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> P.S. I love your nesting material, but for the life of me, cannot remember what it's called! Where do you buy it
> 
> It's called Eco-Nest and they have it at Petco for $6.99 a big bag. I like it because it's easier to vacumm up than the other stuff, doesn't clog the vacumm cleaner as often.
> 
> NAB


Many thanks, Nab! I will check it out as I shop at Petco. I'm sure Squeaks will like it!

Dom and Gimie have a washcloth in their basket and seem to be doing just fine even if Dom is the major sitter! 

Love, Hugs and Scrtiches to ALL

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hey Mom I'm hungry*

Oh sometimes she just ignores me!










But if I keep pecking at her and stretch my neck far enough she will come through with a shot of milk.











NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think they are about the cutest pictures I've ever seen. The first one shows pure love between mama and baby (or, papa and baby). Nab, I loved them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

CUTE!! Baby doves grow faster than baby pigeons. A baby pigeon that's 8 days old doesn't have NEAR the feathers that this baby has. It's closer to 10 or 12 days before you see that many feathers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Precious pictures, Nab. You need to get those entered in the picture contest.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely photo contest material, Nab! Wonderful pictures!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those two pictures are GREAT, Nab!!

CONTEST ! CONTEST ! CONTEST ! (as in ENTER) 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Next step it's fly time*

He will be getting airborne by Monday I'll bet. Mom & Dad are so proud of him.

NAB


----------

